# Transformation of Sportsman's



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I was down at the Provo Sportsman's and the transformation to a Bass Pro has begun. 

The customer service counter is a row of registers and clerks. It may change again, but they were also redoing the restrooms for some reason, but they did have porta John's outside. All the animal heads are gone but the question is how long?????

Sad to see a good storr die. When I first heard of the buyout I wondered if it was going to change much, my question has been answered 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Bass Pro is the Walmart of sporting goods stores. 
Sad to see it


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Cedar's hasn't changed in meaningful way yet. About the same as last year and the year before. Our customer service desk was always check out though. 

There is a subtle change in brands but nothing too detrimental yet. If anything they are carrying quality stuff I can afford like midrange boat nets versus Fish Pond brand expensive silicone ones.

Time will tell.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Riverdale just has one giant service counter now, as opposed to the register lines before. They moved a lot of stuff around and are also redoing their bathrooms with the porta-potty outside. 

Bass-pro silently creating a monopoly. Smith and Edwards went corporate too and order junk options. Most the independant that were half decent got run out of town. Kind of sad to see the state of "sporting good" stores.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

one thing is still the same. the ammo shelves are bare. but yes it is quite different than before.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to be honest -- I didn't like the Sportsman's in Cedar. I could never find what I wanted, and was left with the option of choosing something on the more expensive side. I hate it that you can't just go buy something moderate any more -- everything is a specialty item at a premium price. Camo, for instance. You can't just go buy a camo jacket, or pair of pants in woodland camo for $20. You have to spend $100+ for designer brand camo...

Oh well.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

All the heads in Riverdale that were up had email notifications to pick them up. There are new ones up but no names or scores attached. For all I know they are replica's.

Consolidation is the name of the game in sporting goods. My guess is you will see more direct sales by manufactures who don't get picked up by retail buyers.

Not a big fan of the new layout but I guess it works. The transition on products will be interesting to see when said and done. I wasn't paying close attention but don't recall seeing any Swarovski binos or spotting scopes in the displays the last time I was there.

And defiantly not much ammo in the ammo section.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Provo checkout beforehand was always kind of haphazard. It seemed like half the time you ended up getting checked out at the return desk. I kind of rate the changes to checkout as a net neutral. 

As for inventory, there has been little change so far. No ammo, threadbare fishing selection, a bunch of clothes, and hit-and-miss on the rest.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Half of the clerks in Provo had Vortex hats on for what that is worth.

I expect that 99% of the clothing and footwear will now carry the Red Head brand now


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

My daughter works at the one in Farmington, NM. Floor arrangement of some things went BP style a few months ago. Other than that, same feel and look. Easy to find Z-Man (fishing) products as they have their own section.

The Walmart of sporting goods is Dick's in my opinion. BP never was really good on big game western stuff though...

Scheel's is where its at now.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i walked into Midvale store and was lost hahahahahah


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've more or less moved into the "online" side of buying what I need. Might pay a little more for some items, but your not driving all over looking for it either. 

Hunting is changing to the "rich mans sport" faster than I expected. Only the wealthy will be out in the woods chasing big game in 15 years if not sooner.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I've more or less moved into the "online" side of buying what I need. Might pay a little more for some items, but your not driving all over looking for it either.
> 
> Hunting is changing to the "rich mans sport" faster than I expected. Only the wealthy will be out in the woods chasing big game in 15 years if not sooner.


That is if you "obey" the law anyway.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> That is if you "obey" the law anyway.


And some wonder why poaching continues to grow.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I missed the announcement back in December that SW was bought by the American Outdoor Group (BPS). Now, all the changes I see in the Riverdale store make since. And the inability to order on-line and pickup at the store is probably part of the transition as well. Ordering on-line and having it delivered to my home is fast becoming the norm. I already do this for a lot of my fishing tackle & equipment simply because the choices are much greater on line. And reloading components are moving in that direction rather quickly. I quit shopping Cabelas when they were bought out; looks like I'll be doing the same with SW. [email protected]!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> And some wonder why poaching continues to grow.


Yep. That and other things...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> And some wonder why poaching continues to grow.


yes, a bit off topic but i've always thought the more restrictive access gets to big game the more likely humans can rationalize breaking those rules... especially with the type of "freedoms" arguments that are so polarizing and pervasive these days.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

APD said:


> yes, a bit off topic but i've always thought the more restrictive access gets to big game the more likely humans can rationalize breaking those rules... especially with the type of "freedoms" arguments that are so polarizing and pervasive these days.


But didn't you hear? Hunting is now a "Constitutional Right" in the Beehive state!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, this is a bummer. After I noticed Cabala's in lehi officially went to ****, i figured, "Ah well, there's always sportsman's, and provo is closer anyway". That said, I don't recall buying much out of sportsmans but ammo, (which apparently they still don't have), with the solitary exception of a single backpack that was an impulse buy.... oh, and a water bladder.

Most everything else, I've been buying online because it's cheaper, and the big box stores of the outdoors world don't always have what I want. Often enough if you go directly to the manufacturer online, you'll find sales, discounts, free shipping or two day shipping at a reasonable cost, and not being charged taxes. Just bought an entire pack system from eberlestock with that monopoly money the government has been making it rain with. Free two day shipping ( it was a large order), 10% off veteran discount, and no taxes.

Comments on hunting becoming a rich mans sport..... I think im incline to agree. No way i'd have bought this expensive stuff on our normal income. For 5 minutes I sat there thinking about sending that money back to the government, but then realized that NOBODY would do that, my trying to give it back would make no difference. Spend some, save the rest, buy a wheel barrow for the metaphorical loaf of bread later.


----------

